# Where to buy a bed?



## SLS (30 Aug 2007)

Im not a local so apologies for the stupid qeuestion but Im wondering which shops to look in to buy a double bed?

Have asked colleagues and no one has come up with a good suggestion


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Aug 2007)

Eh, local to _where_..?


----------



## andrew1977 (30 Aug 2007)

The butchers in the main street are doing a nice line in double beds this week ! 

On a serious level there are furniture stores everywhere , shop around and get the best deal you can, the quality of the mattress being the number one thing i look for .


----------



## SLS (31 Aug 2007)

Thanks for all the smart ar*e replies, much appreciated.

I hope if you ever have to live and work in another country not native to your own that others will be as helpful to you!

If anyone has any sensible answers Id really appreciate hearing them

Apart from department stores like Arnotts and Clerys, Im looking for actual name of furnitures stores to look at...


----------



## pinkyBear (31 Aug 2007)

Hi SLS,
If you are familiar to Navan, there is an Industrial estate - the beachmound industrial estate. There are about 20 shops - at all price levels - dearer - Navan Design to cheaper. They will also deliver free to Dublin, Meath, Kildare and Louth


----------



## SLS (31 Aug 2007)

Thanks


----------



## brodiebabe (31 Aug 2007)

SLS said:


> Thanks for all the smart ar*e replies, much appreciated.
> 
> I hope if you ever have to live and work in another country not native to your own that others will be as helpful to you!
> 
> ...


 
Where are you based?


----------



## SLS (31 Aug 2007)

Im based in Dublin but willing to consider surrounding areas if need be


----------



## eimsRV (31 Aug 2007)

Argos have a great range of beds, competitively priced. Only problem is you cant physically see them before you buy. 
Furniture stores such as Reids and Classic Furniture also stock beds, they have stores in Blanchardstown.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2007)

SLS said:


> Im based in Dublin but willing to consider surrounding areas if need be


That's all I meant by 'local to where?'. 

Saying 'I'm not from around here' doesn't really help people to guess what part of the country you want to shop in... 

The owner of www.furniture.ie has posted here helpfully in the past; their website might be worth a look before you start driving around?


----------



## argolis (31 Aug 2007)

If you are going out to Navan you should also go into the town centre and find Flowerhill furniture store. Personally, we shopped in the Beechmount estate, Flowerhill and several other places before finding what we wanted in Tony Langans on I think Talbot St. (?) in the city centre. We are really happy with the two beds+mattresses we got there.


----------



## TDON (31 Aug 2007)

If you are after something "quirky", Domus in Blanchardstown do some great stuff. If you want to save the feet you can check out their stock online first at this page ;  http://www.domuscentral.com/irelandweb/catalogue/catalogo.htm#

However, I purchased a bed that cost me IR£ 1,000.00 (not Euro) around 8/9 years ago in Arnotts and having reguraly turned and hoovered the mattress, it is still perfect. So you get what you pay for.

There is also another furniture shop I saw some cool beds in but I can't remember the name. It is down Mary Street, almost next door to Penneys and opposite AXA insurance.

If you just want something to keep you going until you have a bit more cash, then I'd try Bargaintown on the Quays.


----------



## sham_bo (31 Aug 2007)

SLS said:


> Im based in Dublin but willing to consider surrounding areas if need be


 
I bought a double bed in Reids, Blanchardstown about 4 years ago in a sale.  I can safely say it is the singularly best purchase I have ever made in my life.  Even though it cost €1,000 euro at the time (full price would've been €2k), it's been more than worth it.  The only advice i'll give is make sure you go for the best one you can afford - remember you'll spend 33% of your life lying in it!!

hope this helps..

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Goggin (31 Aug 2007)

Arnotts have a good range too


----------



## SNOWBALL (31 Aug 2007)

Try Bargaintown one in Tallaght and City centre, also try the Buy and Sell
magazine go online or buy it


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Aug 2007)

There are many previous threads on beds both in this forum and the Homes and Gardens. You may get some advice from those.

Many posters have recommended in the past that it is best to test out a bed carefully, especially if there are any back problems in the family.

If you do choose a particular bed you could always compare the price on sites such http://www.beds.ie/

Happy snoozing [broken link removed]


----------



## SLS (31 Aug 2007)

Thanks all, much appreciated


----------



## annR (3 Sep 2007)

I bought a mattress about two years ago in Baize House in Swords and I am so not happy it - hasn't worn well at all.  Just as well we are replacing it anyway and buying a bigger bed.  We will definitely be going for the best we can afford.

We did spend some time in Beechmount a while ago but we were mostly shopping for other furniture.  I find it really hard to shop for beds and mattresses because I find the choice really daunting.  Divan type beds especially seem all the same to me.  Any pointers on how to buy high quality beds / mattresses?


----------

